# kyllä vaan



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question: what does "kyllä vaan" mean? When does one say that? Does it mean the same as "kyllä"?


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> A short question: what does "kyllä vaan" mean? When does one say that? Does it mean the same as "kyllä"?



The phrase _kyllä vain _means "Certainly!" or "Of course!" according to my dictionary. This might be the same phrase as _kyllä vaan _(the words _vaan _and _vain _are sometimes synonymous in Finnish).


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Gavril said:


> The phrase _kyllä vain _means "Certainly!" or "Of course!" according to my dictionary. This might be the same phrase as _kyllä vaan _(the words _vaan _and _vain _are sometimes synonymous in Finnish).



I don't think vaan and vain can be synonymous in Finnish, but vaan often replaces vain in colloquial speech. This is the case of kyllä vaan, which is a colloquial version of kyllä vain. Kyllä vain is more or less synonymous with kyllä, it is just a but reinforced. "Oletko käynyt Ruotsissa? - Kyllä vain." --> Have you been to Sweden? - Surely / I have indeed etc.

HTH

S


----------



## Hakro

Finland said:


> I don't think vaan and vain can be synonymous in Finnish, but vaan often replaces vain in colloquial speech.


You're absolutely right, but unfortunately more than every other Finn doesn't realize the difference between _vaan_ and _vain. _In some dialects _vain = vaan_.


----------

